# security light



## sum_kid (Sep 10, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get one of those small hps security lights? i like the 150w one at lowes but unfortionatly there is no lowes around where i live. only a home depot walmart. does anyone know if i can get it in any of those places or any where else besides lowes? cuss i dont want to use fluoros or cfls. but if thats ganna b my only choice i guess i have to. sumone please help?thank u


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 10, 2006)

cmon can anyone please reply????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

*You might be able to get something at HomeDepot but i don't think Wal-Mart would have them. I found this 250 watt HPS on Ebay if ya wanna take a look. http://cgi.ebay.com/250-WATT-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-HYDROPONIC-400-COMPLETE_W0QQitemZ140027436191QQihZ004QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWD9VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 10, 2006)

The Lowe's 150 watt lamp is way heavy...really hot...and in general, a pain in the arse to work with.

The 150 watt at home depot is decent enough...comapct...not too too hot...only needs some minor modification before putting it on a plant.





I tried both out when I was needing an accent light way wayyyy up on a shelf.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 10, 2006)

wich section of home depot do u find dis in cuss i dont want to ask anyone and attract attention. and is there a guide on how to wire it up and stuff?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 10, 2006)

Home Depot is not spying on you....ask where the security lights are.

Wiring it...you'll want an extention cord, a ground one, that you'll be cutting the female end oof of so that you can wire white to white...black to black...and green to green. 

Disable the daylight sensor by either disconnecting it, or covering it with something that will keep it switched on.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 10, 2006)

ok thanx will this helped a lot o and how much did it cost?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 10, 2006)

$70


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 10, 2006)

including the bulb?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 10, 2006)

just go buy the thing!

the bulb is included.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 10, 2006)

You can also get em at e-conolite.com prety cheap. 150W is like 50-75 bucks with the bulb.


----------

